# mit PS image map, poly, bestimmen



## 61850n (23. Februar 2006)

Tag Tag


Also ich kann ja, wenn ich über ein bild drüberfahr die Koordinaten ablesen.

Wenn ich jetzt eine Image Map machen will mit einer "Poly Area" muss ich ja immer die 

einzelnen Koordinaten ablesen. Und das ist ziemlich umständlich, wenn es eine große

Area ist. 

Gibt es in PS(oder irgendwo anders) nicht irgendeinen Befehl, mit dem dem man von einer vorhandene Auswahl die Koordinaten bekommt?


Also, dass ich mit dem Zauberstab eine Auswahl mache, und dann die Koordinaten dieser auswahl bekomme


gruß


----------



## Rofi (24. Februar 2006)

> Also ich kann ja, wenn ich über ein bild drüberfahr die Koordinaten ablesen


Ja, im Info-Fenster kannst Du unter anderem die Koordinaten der momentanen Cursorposition ablesen.


> Wenn ich jetzt eine Image Map machen will mit einer "Poly Area"


Meinst Du ein beliebiges Vieleck in einer Pixelgrafik?


> muss ich ja immer die einzelnen Koordinaten ablesen.


Meinst Du die Eckpunkte des Vielecks? (siehe meine hinzugefügte Bsp-Grafik)


----------



## 61850n (24. Februar 2006)

ja so wie in deiner Grafik.

Kann man das mit PS ausrechnen lassen, wenn man eine Auswahl hat, 

oder braucht man dazu ein bestimmtes Programm(wenn ja welches)

oder muss ich die einzelnen Koordinaten von "Hand" in PS ablesen


GREEZ


----------

